# Smoked Salmon



## themandlj32 (May 28, 2015)

Got bored and decided to throw some salmon in the smoker. 
Just did a basic rub of kosher salt, brown sugar, white sugar, cracked black pepper. Smoked it with a cherry and apple blend.












image.jpg



__ themandlj32
__ May 28, 2015


















image.jpg



__ themandlj32
__ May 28, 2015


















image.jpg



__ themandlj32
__ May 28, 2015


















image.jpg



__ themandlj32
__ May 28, 2015


















image.jpg



__ themandlj32
__ May 28, 2015


----------



## chevytech77 (May 28, 2015)

Looks tasty. Any truth to not smoking fish and other meats in the same smoker? I've been told you shouldn't smoke fish in a smoker used for other meats or the other meats will end up with a fishy taste.


----------



## themandlj32 (May 28, 2015)

I use that smoker for everything. I haven't once tasted anything fishy other the fish of course. Lol


----------



## Bearcarver (May 28, 2015)

ChevyTech77 said:


> Looks tasty. Any truth to not smoking fish and other meats in the same smoker? I've been told you shouldn't smoke fish in a smoker used for other meats or the other meats will end up with a fishy taste.


Some say it does.

However I did 8 full MES 30 loads of Smoked Salmon back in 2009 within a couple months.

Also Smoked Bacon, Ribs, Chuckies, Brisket, and a few other things shortly after the Salmon, and never noticed any fishy smell or taste on the other meats.

BTW: How was your Salmon, Themandji32 ??   It looks nice!!

Bear


----------



## chevytech77 (May 28, 2015)

This is damn good news because we like smoked salmon in my house and I like to catch them so, instead of buying it, it sounds like it's time to smoke some up!


----------



## themandlj32 (May 28, 2015)

Salmon came out Awesome. Pulled it out at 10 this morning. And we'll there isn't any lef.


----------



## Bearcarver (May 28, 2015)

Themandlj32 said:


> Salmon came out Awesome. Pulled it out at 10 this morning. And we'll there isn't any lef.


----------



## mummel (May 28, 2015)

ChevyTech77 said:


> Looks tasty. Any truth to not smoking fish and other meats in the same smoker? I've been told you shouldn't smoke fish in a smoker used for other meats or the other meats will end up with a fishy taste.


I asked this question a couple of weeks ago and a lot of guys said yes.  I did more research on it and it looks like its not really an issue (just wipe it down afterwards and leave the door open for a few days).  I will try it myself and report back.


----------

